# [Tutorial] Set up VEPro on a slave and connect from Cubase and Logic



## Akarin (Feb 14, 2018)

In the following video, I’m going to show you how you can repurpose a spare computer to handle your VST libraries while keeping CPU power on your main machine by using VEPro 6:



Let me know if you have any question and I'll try my best to answer!


----------



## habado (Mar 11, 2018)

the best tutorial,thank you.what are you using for screen sharing?


----------



## Akarin (Mar 11, 2018)

habado said:


> the best tutorial,thank you.what are you using for screen sharing?



I just use Microsoft Remote Desktop. Very straightforward to use and no lag.


----------



## habado (Mar 11, 2018)

also how to do save your instances incase you have to quit of shutdown the pc and how to load the instance?
thanks again.I have the same setup as you,mine is a not so power full mac and more power on the pc with alot of vst's.


----------



## habado (Apr 12, 2018)

how do i set up a 2nd slave using my router? I use my mac as main daw and have direct ethernet with 1 slave but to hook up a 2nd using router i cant figure out how to connect


----------

